# New Mod for Tea Parlor



## Scott Bushey (Aug 12, 2005)

Board,
Please allow me to welcome our newest moderator, LadyFlynt!

Colleen will assist PB by helping with 4 forums; 
Family Photo forum, Family forum, General forum and of course the Tea Parlor.

Colleen; Congrats!:bigsmile:

[Edited on 8-12-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool Beans. The Lady Flynt is in the HOUSE. What a great addition.


----------



## bond-servant (Aug 12, 2005)

Way to go Colleen!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Augusta (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations!! You'll be great.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2005)

Way to go, Colleen!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 12, 2005)

(awww, shucks! *blush*)

Thanks...just asking for prayer and wisdom as with the other mods.


----------

